# Doggy hamper survey



## emmaruth (Oct 23, 2014)

No longer need feedback.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Done.

But like all of these surveys, it does not account for multiple dog households. It also isn't very carefully constructed as negative answers to some of the questions render subsequent questions moot and questions do not allow for this. It will make the results unreliable.


----------

